# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  Costos Cebolla Blanca / roja

## EMNRE

Buenas noches señores del foro. 
Esta vez me dirijo a ustedes, para ver si es que alguien tiene experiencia en el cultivo de cebolla y a ver si es que me pueden ayudar con el tema de costos de producción y cosecha.
Desde ya les agradezco a todos.
Buenas noches.Temas similares: Busco pequeños productores/exportadores de quinua blanca, roja y negra Se busca cebolla blanca para exportacion Cebolla roja - venta Busco comprar semilla de cebolla roja f1 Venta de cebolla roja(arequipeña)

----------


## Richard Delgado Astonitas

Estimado EMNRE, los costos de producción de cebolla estan en S/. 15,000 nuevos soles por hectarea, y puedes sembrar cebolla camaneja mejorada, pantera rosa, cebolla blanca (en el Norte) y roja arequipeña en el sur del pais, las cuales dan buenos rendimientos y si tienes sistema de riego tecnificado, buen suelo y agua de calidad alcanzaran facilmente 50 Tm/Ha.
En lo que respecta a cosecha, esta se da a los 4 meses despues del trasplante (01 mes en almacigo que lo puede hacer Ud.), los mayores problemas se prsentan en campo definitivo con trips y punta seca, los cuales con una buena prevención de estas plagas y/o enfermedades consigues reducir costos.
Ing.Agr. Richard Delgado Astonitas.
RPM *0197523

----------


## EMNRE

Estimado Richard: 
Permiteme agradecerte por la pronta respuesta y por compartir conmigo esa información.
También me gustaría que fueras un poco mas detallado en los temas de costos, específicamente en la parte de siembra y  cosecha; Cantidad de personas que se necesitan para transplantar una ha, tiempo necesario, las operaciones que se realizan en la cosecha, cantidad de personas que se necesita por ha. tiempo que toma cosechar una ha. Asi como también cualquier tipo de información que consideres relevante para poder conocer este tema lo mas verazmente posible.
De antemano agradezco tu gentileza y amabilidad por la ayuda prestada.
Saludos

----------

